# Bachforellen / Saiblinge halten?!?



## Matze588 (2. November 2010)

Hallo liebes Anglerboard!

Ich konnte mir dank diesem Forums schon sehr, sehr viele Fragen beantworten!
Doch eins wollte ich jetzt einfach mal gefragt haben und mir ein paar Informationen einholen!


 Also es geht um folgendes:
Wir wollen bei uns im Bach (Ein ca. 2km langes Stückchen mit einer Schleuse)
 - kaltes, sauberes Wasser!
- viel Sauerstoff und stetiger Durchlauf!  
 - im Winter bis jetzt offen geblieben trotz der -20°C die letzten Jahre!  
 Bachforellen bzw. Saiblinge aufziehen!  
 Haben schon ein paar mal Bachforellen besetzt haben sich relativ gut gehalten ca. 30-40% Verlust (Sind wohl weggeschwommen ;-), die Natur eben!
 Der Rest wurde von uns binnen ca. 2 Wochen raus gefangen, und auch noch später aber in den ersten zwei Wochen eben am besten!
 Da wir uns die Forellen immer liefern lassen müssen, und das in meist in kleineren Mengen ist und wird uns das auf Dauer zu teuer.
 Also haben wir uns überlegt uns ein Becken ca. 3m L, 1,2m-1,5m B, ca. 1,2m T aus einem Gestell und nichtrostendem Gitter zu bauen. Also eigentlich ein Käfig!  
 (Unten ist eine Zeichnung dabei!)
 Von den Maßen ist alles durchdacht, die Tiefe vom Bach reicht aus, auch über das gesamte Jahr (Wasserstand)!
 Wir wollen entweder mal ein paar Forellen aufziehen also 2-3 oder 4-5 Monate Füttern und dann in den Bach aussetzen und fangen! Oder wenn wir Forellen geliefert bekommen diese darin halten und umsetzen!  
 Futter Automat wäre natürlich vorhanden und es würde täglich eine Fütterung stattfinden!


 Jetzt die Fragen:
 - Ist das erlaubt? Ich meine bei einem Forellenpu** leben die in einem 2m L * 1m B * 1m*T bis die mal Fang fähig sind! Und da sind dann 400kg drin! Ich rede nur von 40-50 Fischen!
 - Habt ihr andere Vorschläge? Zum nur Wegschwimmen wäre der Besatz einfach zu teuer!
 - Verbesserungspotenzial?


 Ich bitte euch auf Aussagen wie, ihr Idioten oder sonstige beleidigende Antworten zu verzichten!
 Wenn ihr sagt das so etwas nicht möglich ist, dann sagt es einfach!
 Eigentlich wollen wir uns nur Informieren, ob die Idee was ist oder nicht!


 Freue mich auf eure Antworten oder Vorschläge!


----------



## thorstenp (2. November 2010)

*AW: Bachforellen / Saiblinge halten?!?*

Hallo Matze, 

gibt es in eurem Bach einen selbsterhaltenden Bestand an Bafo´s? Falls ja, ist der Besatz ziemlich unsinnig, da nicht mehr rauskommt. 

Falls eigene Brut nicht aufkommt, ist ein "Besatz" mit Laich in Strömungskäfigen zu erwägen, ist viel billiger, braucht aber etwas, bis er fangreif ist, die Fische passen sich aber besser an das Gewässer an, und der Ertrag wird dadurch eher optimiert, als durch relativ teure und große Fische. 

Von deinem Umsetzvorschlag bin ich persönlich kein Freund, würde ich nicht machen, bin mir auch nicht sicher, wie es sich rechtlich verhält, da man z.T. Besatzzeugnisse für Forellen braucht, um keine Krankheiten einzuschleppen, ob die dann noch gültig sind, wenn du sie selbst in einem Teich großziehst?? 
 Wie es des weiteren rechtlich mit so einer Konstruktion im Bach aussieht, kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten.

Schau lieber mal nach den Fischnährtierchen und den anderen Kleinfischen, die dann ja auch wieder von der Forelle konsumiert werden. Wie sieht es damit bei euch aus? Besatz allein bringt dich vmtl nicht viel weiter.


----------



## Matze588 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Bachforellen / Saiblinge halten?!?*

Hallo Thorsten,
danke für deine Antwort! In dem Bach ist leider kein selbsterhaltender Bestand an Bafo´s!

Noch kurz etwas zum Bach! Wir sind wie oben beschrieben Pächter eines ca. 2km langen Stückes vor und hinter uns sind verschiedene Angelvereine! 
Das Land wo der Bach durchfließt ist Eigentum von einem Landwirt der sich den Bach dazu pachten (bzw. das zu vergebende Nutzungsrecht) musste damit kein Angelverein sich dort breit macht, das wollte er nicht so gerne!
Und jetzt haben wir es seit einiger Zeit! 
Der Bach ist oberhalb ca, 1,5m Tief manche stellen auch bis zu 2m und ca. 1km lang! Unterhalb ist das Wasser zu Flach manche stellen nur 15-20cm!
Also geht oben dementsprechend die Post ab!
Ab ca. 10Pfd. + XXPfd. Karpfen, Weißfisch von Rotauge, Rotfeder üder Döbel, Brasse und Gründlinge! Raubfisch sind Barsche und Aale und hier und da mal ein kleiner Hecht(Eher sehr sehr sehr selten!). Desweiteren sind Flusskrebse zu finden, und ganz ganz selten fängt man mal ein paar große Forellen wobei das dann Besatz von anderen Vereinen ist! (u. a. mal eine große Lachsforelle oder Regenbogenforellen... -> kein einheimischer Besatz!)
Also das Wasser hat ein gute Qualität und genügend Nahrungsaufkommen!

Zu dem Umsetzen war eig. gemeint das die Fische aus dem Strömungskäfigen in den Bach ausgesetzt werden, also aus dem Käfig um diese dann zu Fangen bzw. zu verwerten!

Achja nutzungsrechtlich das Wasser hat früher mal ein großes Schaufelrad für eine Mühle bewegt!

Weitere Ideen, Kritiken oder Verbesserungen!! 
Danke!


----------



## Doanaplantscha (3. November 2010)

*AW: Bachforellen / Saiblinge halten?!?*

Nach dem Fischbestand zu urteilen halten sich in dem Bach keine Forellen und erst Recht keine Saiblinge. Du hast ja schon geschrieben das die gesetzten Forellen am besten 2 Wochen danach gefangen werden, der Rest verabschiedet sich nach der Zeit. Vor allem die Saiblinge gehören da einfach nicht rein.
Einzige vernünftige Lösung für Forellen wäre ein Teich neben dem Bach der mit diesem Wasser gespeist wird.


----------



## Bungo (3. November 2010)

*AW: Bachforellen / Saiblinge halten?!?*

Hi,

erstmal was gar nicht geht, und das sind Saiblinge.
Ich kenne zwar nicht alle Landesfischereiverordnungen, aber des Besatz mit Saiblingen in der Äschen und Forellenregion ist meines Wissens verboten.

Den Käfig könnt ihr euch sicherlich auch abschminken, denn ihr könnt nicht einfach so ein Gewässer mit so einem Bauwerk verbauen. 

Mit Bafos ist das eben nunmal so, wenn sie mit Pellets aufgezogen wurden dann hauen sie im Fließgewässe oftmals ab, da einfach die gewohnte Nahrung fehlt und sie auf die Suche gehen.
Oftmals denken die Leute es sind keine Fische im Wasser, bei E befischungen zeigt sich da ein ganz anderes Bild.

Wenn das Wasser für Bafos geeignet ist, und ihr wirklich ein Interesse an dem Bach habt, dann empfehle ich euch einen nachhaltigen Besatz mit vorgestreckter Brut.
Ihr werden zwar nicht gleich fangen können, habt aber die Chance wieder einen Bachforellenbestand aufzubauen und irgendwann gar nicht mehr besetzen zu müssen.


Wenns euch aber nur ums fängfähige Fische aussetzen und wieder fangen geht, wäre in der Tat ein Teich neben dem Bach das Beste.


----------



## Sneep (5. November 2010)

*AW: Bachforellen / Saiblinge halten?!?*

Hallo,

um es kurz zu sagen,  eine Schnapsidee. 

Der Bach hat also kühles Wasser aber einen Fischbestand wie in der Barben oder Brassenregion. 

Mir drängt sich der Verdacht auf, das die anvisierte Lebensgemeinschaft nicht so recht zusammenpasst.

Ich weiß nicht, ob es bekannt ist, aber Bachsaiblinge haben als Lebensraum eiskalte Quellbäche noch oberhalb der Forellenregion. Mit Sicherheit haben die dort noch nie einen Karpfen gesehen.

Den Besatzunfug, den ihr dort plant, kann man in einem Teich machen, weil sich die armen Viecher dort nicht aus dem Staub machen können. 

In einem Fließgewässer erfolgt in solchen Fällen eine Abstimmung mit den Flossen.Wie du berichtest, haben die ersten Opfer eures Besatzes das ja auch getan.

Eines ist ganz sicher, in einem Bach mit dem von dir geschilderten Bestand, kannst du dich auf den Kopf stellen, du wirst keinen Forellenbestand aufbauen können, denn zu einem Forellenbestand gehört ein FORELLENGEWÄSSER; du hast aber keines. 

Die Sache mit dem Käfig ist nicht ganz zu Ende gedacht.

Leider schreibst du nicht, in welchem Bundesland das Gewässer liegt. Das ist aber für eine rechtliche Bewertung wichtig. 

Ich kenne aber kein Fischereigesetz, das es erlaubt Bauwerke zu errichten, die den Fischwechsel behindern.

Wenn du die Fische in einem abgechlossenen Behälter hälst und fütterst, könnte man das als Fischzucht ansehen mit allem was damit zusammenhängt. Ich sage hier ganz bewusst "könnte". Ich denke nicht, dss dir das jemand genehmigt. 

Was ist denn mit dem Käfig im Herbst, wenn massenhaft Blätter treiben. Gehst du dann täglich hin und säuberst alles?
Hast du ein Vorstellung, welcher Druck dann bei einem gleichzeitigen Hochwasser auf den Käfig kommt?

Welche Maschenweite schwebt dir denn vor? Du willst ja wohl auch kleinere Tier hier halten. 

Wie viele Forellen denkst du hier reinsetzen zu können, ohne das es zu gnadenlosen Beissereien unter den Böcken kommt? Oder sollen nur Weibchen besetzt werden?

Als Fazit

-Forellenbesatz wird nicht funktionieren, kann nicht funktionieren!
-Der Käfig ist ohne entsprechende Genehmigung höchstwahrscheinlich illegal. 
-Der Käfig ist vermutlich nicht genehmigungsfähig
-Der Käfig funktioniert nicht und ist nicht zu Ende gedacht.
Lass es!

SneeP


----------



## Matze588 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Bachforellen / Saiblinge halten?!?*

Ahh, der bekannte SneeP ;-)
Wir haben doch selber schon davon abgelassen und es verworfen! 
Es war wie gesagt eine Idee! 
Und ich habe ja nach rechtlichen bedingungen gefragt! 
Nu wissen wir bescheid und werden dann wohl weiter die Bachforellen fangen die von den anderen Vereinen Besetzt werden! Das mit den Saiblingen hatte ich nur hinzugefügt da es beim Züchter nur die gemeinsame Preistabelle gab!
Grundidee war einfach nur die Bachforelle! 
Gruß!


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (5. November 2010)

*AW: Bachforellen / Saiblinge halten?!?*

@Sneep
Bachsaiblinge  wachsen nach Studien der Bay. Landesanstalt der Fischerei am besten zwischen 12 und15°C Wassertemperatur.

Dies bezieht sich jetz auf die Teichwirtschaft!

Hatte selber schon Bachsaiblinge im Teich, die wuchsen besser als die Refos!


----------

